# Minimizing effect of flame retardants



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

I have researched everywhere and seem to keep coming back to the fact that I need to buy a fleece, footed sleeper for DD. She had one last year before I realized the flame retardant thing. In the winter we do not heat our home at night and she won't keep blankets on. She is not at all keen on sleep sacks either, as she is 15 months old and very mobile. So, last year to bed when it was really cold she wore a onesie, top/bottom cotton jammies, socks and a Nordstrom fleece footed sleeper on top. This kept her toasty warm and it wasn't the end of the world if she didn't have any blankets on her. I have been looking for an alternative without flame retardants for this year but cannot find one. Of course I found the perfect wool sleepers but that just isn't practical for us due to cost and also the fact that it must hang dry so if it got wet at night (she still nurses a lot and frequently wets through her dipe a bit) I couldn't use it that next night. Sooooo....is there any way to get some of those chemicals out of the fleece? I read one time that washing with a harsh hand soap can help. Any other ideas or is this not at all possible?


----------



## vegamomma (Mar 11, 2008)

If washing removes the chemicals maybe you could find one at a thrift store or a hand me down. The chemicals may be less in a used one because it has been washed many times before. You could save $ by doing that as well. Just a thought. I am not positive if all the chemicals wash away though.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

I only buy used fleece footed sleepers for DS. That way they have been through a bunch of washes already, and I wash them a couple of times before putting them on him. I wish I could afford warm jammies that didn't have the flame retardant in them, and I wish even more that they just plain didn't have them in them when they are manufactured.

What I really need to do if just sew him some. I have the sewing skills, but finding the time is the hard part. Plus buying used ends up being cheaper than buying the materials to make them. Either way, I refuse to buy new pajamas and expose him to all of those toxic chemicals.

They are so fuzzy and nice in the stores though....


----------



## ChetMC (Aug 27, 2005)

Couldn't she just sleep in really comfortable clothes that are warm, but aren't officially pajamas? Something like yoga pants and a long sleeved shirt, or long johns? Our kids do this kind of thing all the time. The thermal underwear keeps them very warm.

Could you have somebody make her some pajamas? If you don't know somebody who sew you could just ask at a fabric store. My MIL used to buy hand-made pjs, but now they need to be called "lounging wear" to get around the fire laws.

Could you order pajamas online from a country that doesn't treat them with flame retardant chemicals?


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Yes, I think I may go the used route but I don't really have the luxury of keeping tabs on the good consignment stores since I live about 30 minutes outside of Seattle. I recently found a nordstrom sleeper size 18 months but it was too small (DD is tall) so I have to find a 24 month size I guess.
I have definately thought about just doing night time clothes instead of jammies but what I need doesn't exist in her size. It has to be a footed thing because DD WILL NOT keep her socks on and her little feet would freeze right off I'm afraid. The other thing I have to consider is that I still have to change her once at night so it has to be somewhat accessible, yet a one-piece item to prevent exposed belly and back. Many of the zippered one-pieces only zip to the crotch and I really need it to zip down to the ankle.
Also, I did see a gorgeous petit bateau fleece sleeper last year that had no flame retardants but I can't seem to find one this year. I will definately keep looking. I know that will be a bit pricey too, but at least I could wash and dry it easily.
Thanks for the feedback so far!


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

I just got a carters microfleece footed sleeper at Kohls the other day and thought I might want more (our house is COLD in the winter, too) but was concerned about flame retardants so I emailed them (Carter's) and got this email:

Quote:

Hi Jody,

Thank you for contacting Carter's.

Carter's sleepwear is not flame retardant but is flame resistant. All of Carter's sleepwear is safe and meets the Consumer Product Safety Commission requirements for sleepwear. Babies nine months and under are exempt from this ruling due to their lack of mobility. Carter's 100% polyester sleepwear is naturally flame resistant without the use of any chemicals. We have chosen to make our 100% cotton pajama's snug fitting so they would not have to be treated with any chemicals.

Please feel free to contact us if you have any further questions.

Susie

Carter's / Oshkosh B'Gosh

Consumer Affairs

888-282-4674

So what does this mean? Is she wrong about the fleece? Seems to contradict most of what I've read.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

i think 100% poly is flame resistant without being treated with chemicals. that is my understanding.

you don't have to wash wool everytime it gets wet...just air it out. my kiddos have 1 wool sleeper each...


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JavaFinch* 
I just got a carters microfleece footed sleeper at Kohls the other day and thought I might want more (our house is COLD in the winter, too) but was concerned about flame retardants so I emailed them (Carter's) and got this email:

So what does this mean? Is she wrong about the fleece? Seems to contradict most of what I've read.

If this is true, then I am pretty excited about it. I have been avoiding fleece sleepers like the plague unless they were used and super pilly (washed many, many times). I still would rather have DS in natural materials to sleep in, but I can't afford wool, and fleece is definitely warm. I always thought it was just covered in chemicals in addition to it being made of polyester.

I might have to pick one or two up the next time I find them on sale. Thanks for sharing this!


----------



## TefferTWH (May 13, 2008)

Check the other Carter's thread in this forum before you buy used especially!


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

We have a fleece snow suit for DS. It has fold over hands and feet but is otherwise pretty similar to his fleece sleep suit.

Might be worth checking an outdoor type place.

I's be interested on more information about ploy fleece being flame resistant though. I wonder if it's just because it melts rather than catches fire. I've got a fleece jacket with quite a few little melted holes form campfire sparks.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

delicious said:


> i think 100% poly is flame resistant without being treated with chemicals. that is my understanding.
> 
> *you don't have to wash wool everytime it gets wet...just air it out.* my kiddos have 1 wool sleeper each. QUOTE]
> 
> This is true. I use wool diaper covers and only wash them every couple of months. I just place them on top of my dryer when they get wet. I have also heard that using a vinegar rinse remove chemicals from clothing.


----------



## nalo (Oct 25, 2005)

Well, I use wool diaper covers too so I know that they can just sit out to dry once they get wet (I have to wash mine about every week) but it just seems different to let jammies with urine sit without washing than the diaper covers, yk? I guess it's not that different and if I know that others do it this way and it works fine then I guess that's all the proof I need I guess.


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegamomma* 
If washing removes the chemicals maybe you could find one at a thrift store or a hand me down. The chemicals may be less in a used one because it has been washed many times before. You could save $ by doing that as well. Just a thought. I am not positive if all the chemicals wash away though.

The ND I took my DS to mentioned the thing about them being toxic, I asked him if they wash out and he said no.









Confused though, so that means fleece isn't treated with toxic chemicals?


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delicious* 
i think 100% poly is flame resistant without being treated with chemicals. that is my understanding.

This was my understanding as well. This whole thread had been confusing to me because I was told that the 100% polyester stuff was not treated and was naturally flame-resistant, and that the 100% cotton stuff was either treated or was made to be snug-fitting, and therefore, not treated.


----------



## TinyMama (Sep 4, 2007)

I can't speak to the difference btw. flame resistant and flame retardant.

But I know the purpose of the chemicals is to make the material melt before it burns, and fleece would do that naturally since polyester is basically plastic.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I can find links if you guys want sources, but I posted about this recently on another board here....um....let me try to dig it up. I'm wiped out and am not really up for typing.


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

Okay...here' what I posted elsewhere:

http://www.thegreenguide.com/doc/ask/pajamas2

http://www.essortment.com/family/fla...stant_sknw.htm

So, it says that they are not required to treat sleepwear under 9 months old. I take an issue with that, b/c think about the rack of clothing at the store. There is 0-3 mo, 3-6 mo, 6-9 mo and 9-12 mo, or something like that. It's all cut from the same style and same fabric, just a hair different in size. There is little chance the manufacturer is going to add to the cost by running concurrent fabrics, one without the flame retardant added. I mean, the chances are probably nil. So, I'm all for buying sacks that are labeled as un-treated if you understand they are actually untreated.

However, take this very misleading Halo sleepsack FAQ as an example:
"_*Is the HALO® SleepSack™ wearable blanket flame-resistant?*
YES. Our wearable blanket materials have been tested to meet U.S. children's flame-resistant standards. Our fleece products are inherently flame resistant, because the are polyester. Our cotton products have passed the testing without having to add any chemicals. No chemicals have been added to our products._"

But, according to those links at the top, it IS likely flame retardant, but they can get word it so that it sounds much 'prettier.'







:

From the first link:
_"The key word here is "treated," which, in this case, does not mean exactly what one might suppose. Treated or not, most children's sleep clothes made of synthetic fabrics will contain flame retardant chemicals in one way or another. Sometimes the material is treated after it is woven or after the garment is finished; more often, the flame retardant is actually bonded into the composition of the fabric."

_
I hope that helps out some, Mama!


----------



## JavaFinch (May 26, 2002)

I'm still confused.

I'm actually more worried about household dust: http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases...0707062329.htm (Very scary article)


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Ack...Scary stuff... I just read the tag on my son's very pilly, very used footed fleece sleeper that I got for free as a hand me down from a friend, and the tag said something to the effect of "Wash only in detergent to retain flame resistance". I guess I could wash everything in soap, but I am sure there are chemicals in there now. I guess I am going to just start dressing him in his organic jammies that I got for cheap last year after Christmas (they all have trees and reindeer and snowmen







) and hope he stays under the blankets. The more I read, the scarier it all is to me. I just wish I could get him footed jammies to keep his toes warm. He refuses to keep socks on at night.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

Hate to say it, but there is no guarantee that an older, worn garment will have less chemicals present than one that is newer. If the owner has used a good detergent, the chemicals may actually be more effective, since the softeners and brightening dyes that coat the fibers and inhibit the effectiveness will have been washed away.

And conversely, washing with soap or fabric softeners can in some cases help reduce/mask the chemicals slightly but again, no guarantee and no way to know how much.

As for the Carters claim, that angers me honestly. It's confusing to say the least. And they may not treat their fabrics nor the finished garment themselves, but that's not say the fibers that were used to create the fabric weren't PRE-TREATED prior to being woven in the first place. Carters may not add anything to the fabric, but that doesn't mean the fibers its woven from are chemical-free. Again, it's confusing. But it's also misleading.







Does that mean the pre-9 month polyfleece sleepwear are also pre-treated? I do doubt that, since the requirements aren't there for the non-mobile little ones' sleepwear, and when has a big company last gone beyond meeting the requirements, you know? Can't say for sure, but I'm inclined to think the smaller sizes may be safer.

But still, for me the more I researched it all, the more I realized it was best to just avoid ALL flame retardant chemicals where possible. Some are impossible to avoid (like carseat covers, for instance) and in those cases, if it's washable I do a soak in fabric softener for good measure (line dry so it won't shrink). But for PJs, it's just not worth it, honestly. Not when my little one is wearing her PJs for a good 12 hours worth of sleep. So we stick with layering and cotton-only pajamas. (Because wool would be great but is too expensive for us too.)

The legal requirements are very sticky, honestly. If I were you, I would go with cotton footed PJs (the Children's Place on amazon.com has sale ones nearly all year round -- just make sure it's the cotton stretchies), with fleece slippers OVER the footed part (Old Navy has some good fleece slippers that are hard for baby to pull off over the footed PJs), and a sweater or sweatshirt over the top, or a snug tshirt underneath if need be. Or go with fleece playwear, but since your LO pulls off socks, the footed PJs sound like a better fit for your needs.

Keep in mind, even if you're buying cotton, snug-fitting PJs, you should check to make sure they haven't been treated either. Turns out LL Bean and some other manufacturers have been adding a new chemical treatment to their cotton PJs, even. The Children's Place's _cotton_ footed PJs are not treated, regardless of what size they are (they go up to 3T I believe). Fleece _slippers_ are not treated, though polyfleece is flame resistant by nature, without any added flame retardant chemicals. Ditto for fleece playwear. It's the sleep wear (that includes some robes even) that's pre-treated. And to claim it's not is dirty policy, I think. (Bit like the laundry detergent people saying "no added dyes" even though their detergents have brightening dyes in them. Misleading at best.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for the info, nighten. I think I am going to just give up on fleece sleepers altogether. It is so frustrating. They are so cozy and soft and warm, it really is a shame. I have a completely organic bed, though, and to stick my son in something that is saturated with chemicals sort of defeats the purpose. I may sew some socks to the bottoms of his organic pajama bottoms and see if that works. I want to keep him warm, but I mostly want to keep him safe and healthy. If he gets chilly, he will learn to keep his blankets on, or he wills scoot over next to me. I was just hoping I could find some way to use the blanket sleepers and feel ok with it, but I really don't. I will definitely be getting rid of the ones that we have.


----------



## ~savah~ (Aug 24, 2008)

One way to get around the chemicals is to buy sleep bags, or any p.j.s, footies, etc. that are made with organic cotton fabrics. Often the manufacturers get around the law by calling their products by different names (not sleep wear), for example sleep bags=cozies, pajamas = long johns. I know it is so frustrating at times especially since the healthier choices are often times so much more expensive. GL with your quest to keep your LO's toes warm.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

*Pumpkin_Pie*, do you have a Target nearby? They sell a brand of socks (Circo -- usually on an endcap in the baby section) that are cheap and have super long ribbed part that goes way up the calf. They are kneesocks, essentially. We love them. I'll put those on my daughter, then put her Hanna organic PJs on over the socks. The socks are so long, it's impossible for her to get them off by herself.

And if it's cold, I put fleece slippers on over the socks (if she'll let me). But that might be a solution that won't involve you having to cut up or sew anything.


----------



## MommyTrust (Aug 27, 2008)

I decided to give up on all fleece sleepers all together as well! What I do now, I just put DS in a regular cotton pj and then I add a layer of cotton fleece top and bottom, made by hanes. I buy them at target for 3.99 each!

http://www.hanes.com/Hanes/Products/...nes/21354.aspx
http://www.hanes.com/Hanes/Products/...nes/21351.aspx

They are not meant to be used as sleepwear, so they're not fire retardant. Don't forget socks, of course!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nighten* 
*Pumpkin_Pie*, do you have a Target nearby? They sell a brand of socks (Circo -- usually on an endcap in the baby section) that are cheap and have super long ribbed part that goes way up the calf. They are kneesocks, essentially. We love them. I'll put those on my daughter, then put her Hanna organic PJs on over the socks. The socks are so long, it's impossible for her to get them off by herself.

And if it's cold, I put fleece slippers on over the socks (if she'll let me). But that might be a solution that won't involve you having to cut up or sew anything.

*sigh* if only we had a Target nearby. We have nearly every other big box store/chain around here, but the nearest Target is about 3 hours away. I would love to save a bunch of spending $$ and make a pilgrimage to Target someday. I think I would have such a hard time not spending a ton though.

We have had some cool nights lately, and I have been putting DS in his organic cotton jammies without feet, and he has been warm enough. He really does run hot.

Oh, I wanted to share a frugal mama tip too. I bought DS's organic pajamas from Walmart







last year after Christmas. They had all of their organic Christmas pajamas on sale for about $5 a pair. I got him a couple of pairs in every size up to 5T. I was so excited! So if you are in need of organic jammies, check out the after Christmas sales, you might score!


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTrust* 
I decided to give up on all fleece sleepers all together as well! What I do now, I just put DS in a regular cotton pj and then I add a layer of cotton fleece top and bottom, made by hanes. I buy them at target for 3.99 each!

http://www.hanes.com/Hanes/Products/...nes/21354.aspx
http://www.hanes.com/Hanes/Products/...nes/21351.aspx

They are not meant to be used as sleepwear, so they're not fire retardant. Don't forget socks, of course!

Your links are not working for me, but I am curious about what these are. Any chance you can check the links, or find them on another website? Are they like sweat pants and sweat shirts?


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *delicious* 
i think 100% poly is flame resistant without being treated with chemicals. that is my understanding.

you don't have to wash wool everytime it gets wet...just air it out. my kiddos have 1 wool sleeper each...

yeah we are just going to have one per size and he will wear his cotton hannah underneath i will wash every 2+ weeks on drying night will put a hand me down fleece footie on


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

These footed pjs are not particularly warm because they're made of regular old cotton, but you could layer clothes under them. I used them with both dc because they are untreated cotton and say so on the label.

http://www.childrensplace.com/webapp...oductId=482995


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

This is frustrating. We have a similar problem but live in a much colder climate than the Seattle area...so it is even worse. I try to avoid putting my kids in them, but we have some hand-me-down fleece footy pjs that I put my kids in on the coldest nights. I have tried a lot of different things, and not only do they adore the footed pjs, but they are the only things we have that truly keep the kids warm enough. They do a much better job than layering. In fact, my MIL got the kids a couple that we were going to pass on because they were new and I didn't feel comfortable with it, but it's been so cold that I finally told dw just to go ahead and wash it a bazillion times in hopes the chemicals would break done some. To make matters worse, I can't afford to try something else right now, even something cheap.

I haven't looked at the links yet, but I'd really like to see some actual research on residual chemicals after multiple washings. There must be some chemical breakdown over time and with washings, right??


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pumpkin_Pie* 
Your links are not working for me, but I am curious about what these are. Any chance you can check the links, or find them on another website? Are they like sweat pants and sweat shirts?

Yes, yes, please.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

I'm not buying that the flame treatment is that different from flame retardant for fleece. Synthetic fibers are usually pretty flammable, aren't they? I'm guessing that the poly they use has flame retardant in the actual plastic. I have no idea if that makes it any less likely to leech, though. I guess it might make it less likely to be absorbed through the skin? Still - flame retardants make me very nervous.

I'd prefer to find cotton fleece "loungewear" that fits like pajamas. Anyone find anything that works below 2T (which is the smallest I can find sweats)?


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Found these at the Hanes website. They look perfect if they aren't flame retardant. I'll have to call and ask.

ETA: Well the customer service rep was less than helpful... He said that the description doesn't say flame retardant and that they aren't treated in any way. But didn't sound very convinced.


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

:


----------

